# Prozess startet immer wieder wenn ich beende?



## HORNSWOGGLE (20. April 2008)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Programm, womit ich Prozesse dauerhaft ausschalten kann.

Kennt jemand sowas?

HILFE!


----------



## Maik (20. April 2008)

Hi,

Windows  stellt hierfür den Task-Manager bereit.


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (20. April 2008)

Das weiß ich ich will die aber dauerhaft beenden auch beim nächsten Hochfahren sollen sie nicht mehr Starten, geht dies auch mit Windows?


----------



## Titafubaki (10. August 2010)

Starte einfach den Task-manager klick den prozess mit einem rechtsklick an und klick auf dateipfad öffnen dann den prozess beenden und die im explorer markirte datei löschen.


----------



## michaelwengert (10. August 2010)

Du kannst über "Ausführen" -> "msconfig" starten
Da siehst du was beim windowsstart alles geladen wird.
Dort kannst du es ausschalten.
Was für ein Prozess ist es den?


----------

